# Help with building a gaming cluster



## gokorahn (Jun 10, 2012)

Alright, I heard from a friend that clusters can be better than just updating my whole system, so I want to try it. I have 3 computers, a custom AMD, built this year, a older custom with AMD in it too, and a Dell with Intel powering it. Will these work in a cluster, or do they all need to be the same? If they work together, how will I go about setting the thing up? Any help is much appreciated


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 10, 2012)

Clusters are great, if you are rendering computer graphics for film and television or you want to calculate the trajectory and scale of a hurricane days in advance based on current information.

Clusters for end user gaming... Doesn't exist.


----------



## gokorahn (Jun 10, 2012)

Alright, i didnt know, all i knew was that my friend had one and said if you have the computers, it was better than upgrading it, guess he didnt mean for gaming wise,. thank you


----------



## aqxsl (Jun 11, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> Clusters for end user gaming... Doesn't exist.



Sure they exist, just usually for rendering frames in sync across multiple monitors/screens/viewports and stitching them together.  I've worked on a VR installation where we had a machine rendering per 3d "wall" (CAVE) and you could play Unreal Tournament in dat shit.  Certainly not consumer-worthy though.


----------

